# Simulation mit Wago PFC200 über OPC UA



## bestbet (6 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe dass ich in richtige Platz. Ich hab eine Wago SPS PFC200 750-8207.

In Rahmen meine Abschlussarbeit sollte ich ein Füllstandsregelung machen. Ich hab die schon fertig gemacht werde versucht, um die mit Simulink über OPC UA zu simulieren.
Ich hab OPC UA Server in WBM aktiviert und in e!Cockpit Symbolkonfiguration mit angehakte 'OPC UA-Funktionen unterstützen' hinzufügen. 

Aber in Simulink kommt eine Fehlermeldung 'RPC-Server ist nicht verfügbar'. Muss ich noch etwas in e!Cokpit bzw. WBM einstellen?
Weil ich sehr neu zum Thema OPC UA bin und nicht so ganz verstanden. Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich nicht so klar erklären kann. Danke im Voraus!

Grüß
bestbet


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (7 Februar 2020)

Hallo bestbet,

wenn du die Port Authentication für die e!runtime aktiv hast (WBM-->Ports and Services-->PLC Runtime Services), dann muss der Benutzer admin mit dem Kennwort wago (Default Kennwort) verwendet werden. Der Benutzer ist mit dem Linux Benutzer gekoppelt. Wenn du die Port Authentication deaktivierst, dann kann die Anmeldung als Anonymous verwendet werden.
Zusätzlich müssen die Einstellungen des OPC UA Clients kontrolliert werden bezüglich der Endpoint URL.
Viele Clients nutzen eine Discovery Funktion. Bei der Funktion wird der Server über eine IP-Adresse angefragt und unser Server antwortet mit seinem Hostname. Somit ist in der Endpoint URL der der Hostname enthalten und wahrscheinlich hast du keine Namensauflösung bei deinem Rechner.
Beim kostenlosen Client UAExpert kann man über den Reiter Advanced die Endpoint URL direkt eingeben und somit mit der IP-Adresse arbeiten.
Die Endpoint URL ist dann wie folgt aufgebaut opc.tcp://IP-ADRESSE:4840


----------



## bestbet (7 Februar 2020)

Hallo Wago support,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort! Ich hab das probiert und das hat mit dem UAExpert geklappt.  
Das Problem liegt jetzt beim Simulink mit dem 'OPC config Real-Time' - Baustein, der kann nicht der Server finden. 
Vielleicht für dieses frage ich in anderen Forum


----------

